# HK33 and clones are very, very good now.



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My AR-15 is still my go to carbine for those pesky "Bumps in the night". But only because they are reliable, modular and I have an Aimpoint Comp M-2 and a Streamlight weapon light attached to the Kwy mod rail.

Today I saw a rifle on the shelf of my little local gun shop that I have been wanting. It is a Century Arms version of the venerable H&K G33/G93. I know that when I thought of Century I recalled the utterly horrid CETME builds, the C39 and it's follow-on the C39V2 and who could ever forget the old RAS-47. All dangerous junk. This rifle, however, has tidy welds, great fit and finish, an in-spec bolt gap, built with HK parts and some US parts. 

Comparing it to my old issued H&K MP-5 the build quality is on par with and even beyond where welds are concerned. The finish wasn't quite as nice but a silicone impregnated cloth sure shined it up. I can't wait to put it through it's paces at the farm this weekend!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I've looked at those, and read that several improvements have been made. Can't wait to get your take on it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> My AR-15 is still my go to carbine for those pesky "Bumps in the night". But only because they are reliable, modular and I have an Aimpoint Comp M-2 and a Streamlight weapon light attached to the Kwy mod rail.
> 
> Today I saw a rifle on the shelf of my little local gun shop that I have been wanting. It is a Century Arms version of the venerable H&K G33/G93. I know that when I thought of Century I recalled the utterly horrid CETME builds, the C39 and it's follow-on the C39V2 and who could ever forget the old RAS-47. All dangerous junk. This rifle, however, has tidy welds, great fit and finish, an in-spec bolt gap, built with HK parts and some US parts.
> 
> Comparing it to my old issued H&K MP-5 the build quality is on par with and even beyond where welds are concerned. The finish wasn't quite as nice but a silicone impregnated cloth sure shined it up. I can't wait to put it through it's paces at the farm this weekend!


How much did it cost you and when are you going to post the result of the range trip?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I have a CETME, never had a problem with it, I recently bought 2 C308's. The only one I have fired is excellent. Down here in Jefferson, I shoot with a few people with CETME's and C308's no problems. The only thing I don't like are the groves in the brass after shooting them.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 5, 2018)

Gunn said:


> I have a CETME, never had a problem with it, I recently bought 2 C308's. The only one I have fired is excellent. Down here in Jefferson, I shoot with a few people with CETME's and C308's no problems. The only thing I don't like are the groves in the brass after shooting them.


Same here. Plus I was shooting mine one time and had my wifes 300 dollar binoculars out to I could see the impact and the bino case kept blowing off the table. My solution? Rest the rifle on the case. I still don't know how that big black burnt spot got there!


----------

